# In honor of my late wife...



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

From the archives, two of her four Breitlings. Each is a 34.4mm Superquartz Callisto, one all steel and the other two tone. Both 11 diamond Mother of Pearl dials and OEM diamond bezels. Today would be her 71st birthday and I wanted to post these for her...
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sir she had wondeful taste.. sorry for your loss ...I hope the watches bring you good memories


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

What beautiful watches. I bet she was quit the lady.

Dereck


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

My condolences to you, Ron. 

She had fantastic taste, the right amount of bling on those watches. Quite classy!


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 🙏

Those are astonishing collection.


----------



## Juliettaylor (Jan 28, 2021)

O2AFAC67 said:


> From the archives, two of her four Breitlings. Each is a 34.4mm Superquartz Callisto, one all steel and the other two tone. Both 11 diamond Mother of Pearl dials and OEM diamond bezels. Today would be her 71st birthday and I wanted to post these for her...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Good


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

I am very sorry for you loss. She had great taste in watches and I am glad you were able to share a passion for watches.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

Stunning watches, she had impeccable taste, such a lovely thing to do in posting her watches. My sincerest condolences Ron. 

Best,
Vike.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You must have loved her very much.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

O Ron (@O2AFAC67), I'm so sorry to read this.
Missed it as I haven't been visiting WUS as frequently as I used to and when I do, I rarely steer away from only a few groups that I used to frequent.
I fondly remember your posts showing the watches you and your wife wore that day / week.
The shared passion no longer is that and most of the joy of this hobby is gone.
Her watches don't see daylight no more ......
The struggle, the challenge, is real, the loneliness, the void, suffocating.
I can relate, unfortunately and want to express my heartfelt condolences.

Today marks exactly 3 years and 5 months since my wife Anneke has died. 
Like you, we too shared the watch hobby. 
Ten years ago yesterday, we celebrated our 20th Anniversary and got a pair of matching watches to mark the occasion (we should have gotten these 4 years earlier ......)
Ron (yup, we share the name too)


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just perusing the archives and found this Easter shot of the two Callisto's...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

And her 2nd Breitling, Windrider series "Cockpit Lady" which replaced her Callistino...










Edit: Another of her rings with the SS Callisto...


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry for both of your losses. I salute each of you for honoring your beloved. Rest assured they are at peace with our Lord and Creator and smiles upon you graciously. Hang on there guys.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

O2AFAC67 said:


> And her 2nd Breitling, Windrider series "Cockpit Lady" which replaced her Callistino...
> 
> View attachment 15832306


Great and colorful photo - love the ring(s?) too. How we miss our wives .....
Traffic lights have 3 colors - allow me to contribute the missing color, whilst staying with the theme of this thread








@Roningrad - thank you for your very kind words.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

O2AFAC67 said:


> From the archives, two of her four Breitlings. Each is a 34.4mm Superquartz Callisto, one all steel and the other two tone. Both 11 diamond Mother of Pearl dials and OEM diamond bezels. Today would be her 71st birthday and I wanted to post these for her...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron





MHe225 said:


> O Ron (@O2AFAC67), I'm so sorry to read this.
> Missed it as I haven't been visiting WUS as frequently as I used to and when I do, I rarely steer away from only a few groups that I used to frequent.
> I fondly remember your posts showing the watches you and your wife wore that day / week.
> The shared passion no longer is that and most of the joy of this hobby is gone.
> ...


To both, sorry for your losses.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fantastic watches thanks for showing us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Ron, her watches are so beautiful. I am sorry for your loss. This post is a sweet way to remember her. It is obvious you miss her very much. She obviously had great taste in watches and loving husbands.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Found this old shot this evening.  My first print published watch pic, printed in "Falstaff", a German wine connoisseur magazine, issue #5, 2007. The watch is our daughter's Breitling "B-Class" from the Windrider series...


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

I got quite emotional reading this post. My wife is my everything and I can't imagine losing her. Your wife has beautiful taste in watches and may they keep her memory alive and well with every tick. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

